# Custom avatar



## roosta21 (Jul 3, 2003)

I want to put my custom Avatar on my profile. I have done this on other forums but cannot figure it out on this one??? Can someone help?:winkgrin:


----------



## TheTechIsIn (May 7, 2002)

I believe it must be purchased from the Store (with points not cash)http://www.techsupportforum.com/store.php


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

I donated some points so you can get yourself an avatar without having to wait forever. Enjoy


----------



## roosta21 (Jul 3, 2003)

thanks but im not sure if the points are showing up.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Didn't you get a PM alert that said "donation received"?


----------



## roosta21 (Jul 3, 2003)

Can you give me the direct link that I could find this out?


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Well, since the I think the link is user specific, I can't give you a direct link, but after loggin in on the main page it should be on the second blue bar, the link that says "Private Messaging"

Doesn't it say how many points you have in the store?


----------



## roosta21 (Jul 3, 2003)

Yea i see that i have 50 points but i still cannot change it. It says at the bottom that i have to have 100 posts.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

It says this in the store?

You shouldn't be trying to change the avatar from the main menu but rather from the store.


----------



## roosta21 (Jul 3, 2003)

i am going to 

-user cp
-edit 
-and then i go to changer aver and thats where i get stuck.


----------



## TheTechIsIn (May 7, 2002)

Yep, well the reason your getting stuck is because your doing it wrong. :bandit: 

Goto the link I supplied above and scroll to where it says "Change Custom Avatar" (near the bottom) and then follow the instructions and your in business.


----------

